

Ask HN: How do you code a search box like on Ticketstumbler? - vaksel

I tried Google, but I can't figure out what the thing is called. If anyone wants to give the actual code I'd appreciate it...but I'll settle for what the concept is called.
======
pedalpete
What is so special about the ticketstumbler search box? It doesn't seem to
have auto-fill. is that what you are looking for?

~~~
vaksel
I'm looking to put a wrapper around the actual search box.

~~~
walterk
You mean the rounded box? It's just a div with a background.

~~~
vaksel
thats it? I feel stupid heh

~~~
tdavis
It's all there in <http://nydus-media.com/ts/css/base.css>

It should be noted that I took the lazy man's approach and used <input
type="image"/> which means you get those superfluous _x_ and _y_ GET params.

------
aaronbrethorst
Firebug much? (<http://getfirebug.com>)

------
fallentimes
Or you can email us :).

founders [o.o] ticketstumbler (-.-)--O(+.-) com

------
vaksel
alright I got it working, thanks everyone for the help

